# DIRECTV2PC v7028 - Issues & Discussion



## Doug Brott

*Important Note:*

Please, * DO NOT CALL CUSTOMER SUPPORT* about this version.
Your cooperation in this matter is greatly appreciated.

*The Contents of this Download: (Differences based on previous version)*

Please subscribe to the Extra, Extra! thread for news about DIRECTV2PC updates.

*Download v7028*
*Download DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor*

*New features*

No new features since last version

*Improved/Updated*

IE9 Activation

*Notes*

Please use your existing DIRECTV2PC key .. If you do not have one, please complete the Beta Download process @ http://www.directv.com/directv2pc
New Codecs may be download & installed as part of the setup/activation process after installation.


----------



## dennisj00

I was hoping that the 'checking for updates' that happens every time you start the program would update. It's didn't.

And I just realized in checking 'About' that I've been running 5708!! And it lists it as 'No updates available.'

It's been working so well, I'm afraid to touch it - plus I've always needed a new key.


----------



## RAD

Well, put it on my laptop and so far it's OK, will need to play more with it later.


----------



## Doug Brott

This version is not yet up on DIRECTV's website .. Hoping to get a little testing done here to verify it still functions the same as before. The only change is IE9 Activation support.


----------



## Mike_TV

Working fine on Windows 7 64bit. Uninstalled old version fine, installed itself and self updated on the first start. Plays fine on all my receivers including prompting for parental code on one receiver.

I wish it would store the key in the registry so that you didn't have to hunt it down each time. VMware Desktop does this for all of their upgrades and it works great.


----------



## azarby

IE9 installs correctly. When running the app, it is sure wierd to have to look at each receiver seperately for programs to play. Been running MRV for so long it appears so backwards that MRV isnt available.

Bob


----------



## Doug Brott

Mike_TV said:


> I wish it would store the key in the registry so that you didn't have to hunt it down each time.


Yeah, that would be nice. I keep mine in a handy text file where I keep the downloads so it's not hard to find.


----------



## veryoldschool

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, that would be nice. I keep mine in a handy text file where I keep the downloads so it's not hard to find.


"Me too" along with every version since 4109 :lol:


----------



## Drucifer

dennisj00 said:


> *I was hoping that the 'checking for updates' that happens every time you start the program would update. It's didn't.*
> 
> And I just realized in checking 'About' that I've been running 5708!! And it lists it as 'No updates available.'
> 
> It's been working so well, I'm afraid to touch it - plus I've always needed a new key.


Yep, I wasted my time too.


----------



## Doug Brott

I once needed a new key, but that was when I went from XP to Win 7. Otherwise I've used the same key over numerous installations.


----------



## veryoldschool

Doug Brott said:


> I once needed a new key, but that was when I went from XP to Win 7. Otherwise I've used the same key over numerous installations.


And I bet you haven't had to change out motherboards either.  :lol:
The only keys I lost were with motherboard changes.
I needed to use a second on this PC when I "added" Win7 64 for a second OS to my Win7 32.
I have used the same key for XP to Vista, to Win7 32, with maybe twenty update versions along the way too.


----------



## dennisj00

For some reason, I've needed a new key on every update. Lots of email addresses!


----------



## Doug Brott

veryoldschool said:


> And I bet you haven't had to change out motherboards either.  :lol:
> The only keys I lost were with motherboard changes.
> I needed to use a second on this PC when I "added" Win7 64 for a second OS to my Win7 32.
> I have used the same key for XP to Vista, to Win7 32, with maybe twenty update versions along the way too.


Oh, wait .. I did .. That might be what forced me to get a new key. It was a long time ago. :lol:


----------



## Steve615

Downloaded and installed 7028 on my laptop. It appears to be working well at this time.


----------



## barryb

I wish it carried the key over from the last install. Good thing I am a saver.


----------



## barryb

Got it installed, but it's not finding any of my receivers.


----------



## barryb

This is as far as I get:


----------



## dennisj00

Ruck - Row . . . Barry, you're a braver man than I!


----------



## dennisj00

Have you tried a reboot? There may be some OS updates waiting on a reboot to complete installation. . .


----------



## barryb

dennisj00 said:


> Have you tried a reboot? There may be some OS updates waiting on a reboot to complete installation. . .


Going to do that right now... and if it is the case, it should have be listed in the installs last window before you click "finish".


----------



## Smthkd

Still got my original key! Installing now!


----------



## dennisj00

It's been so long I don't remember if the other installs required a reboot -- but probably did!


----------



## barryb

I do not recall having to reboot in the past. My last version worked fine, this one not so. Reboot did not help.


----------



## dennisj00

Uninstall, reboot, and re-install - maybe a new download.


----------



## SParker

Nice wasn't sure this program would ever be updated again. Any way to stop it from disabling Aero?


----------



## NR4P

Facing lots of issues here.
Had to manually uninstall older version 5717, it wouldn't do it automatically.

After uninstalling, installed new version OK.
It takes 3+ minutes to check for updates and looking at the modem, its doing nothing for about the first 2 minutes of it. Its not pinging the internet.
After installing it, it accepted by 2008 key ok and then downloaded additional drivers.

Then had to relaunch it and put the key in again and it was OK. Checking for updates over 3 minutes.

Found my receivers but won't play anything. 
Gives me the message "The video content stopped playing because because your monitor or driver does not support the playback of the protected content......."

Exited the application and got a pop up that my Display was reset to Win7 Basic Drivers.
Haven't yet rebooted to try again so I could log all of this.

PC is running Win7 64 Bit Home Edition
Quad 4 Intel 2.4Ghz, 4GB memory.

PS: After having WHDVR for so long, the Directv2PC GUI interfaces that were an annoyance before are much more of an annoyance now. Like not seeing a Unified playlist. Suggest Directv not only worry about IE9 but put some efforts into this application to be similar to the home expierience.


----------



## loudo

Downloaded and installed it using my previous key. Working fine and finding both of my receivers.


----------



## VLaslow

The new version uninstalled the old one and installed the new one with no issues. Odd, however, that it seemed to install codecs twice. It is working fine on my desktop.


----------



## The Merg

Doug Brott said:


> *Improved/Updated*
> 
> IE9 Activation


Woohoo!

Will give it a try after this weekend.

- Merg


----------



## barryb

All good now. It came down to a router issue.


----------



## NR4P

Rebooted my PC.
Still getting this when I try to play any content: "The video content stopped playing because because your monitor or driver does not support the playback of the protected content......."

Video Driver Card is ATI2900XT with DVI Connection to Dell 22" monitor.

All worked under version 5717.


----------



## waynebtx

VLaslow said:


> The new version uninstalled the old one and installed the new one with no issues. Odd, however, that it seemed to install codecs twice. It is working fine on my desktop.


Seemed to do the same thing on mine but plays back great.


----------



## ejjames

I don't use IE9, so what does this version do?


----------



## ersmith

barryb said:


> All good now. It came down to a router issue.


barryb - What was the router issue? I'm having the same problem.


----------



## veryoldschool

ersmith said:


> barryb - What was the router issue? I'm having the same problem.


In Barry's case, it needed to be connected. :lol:


----------



## ub1934

NR4P said:


> Rebooted my PC.
> Still getting this when I try to play any content: "The video content stopped playing because because your monitor or driver does not support the playback of the protected content......."
> 
> Video Driver Card is ATI2900XT with DVI Connection to Dell 22" monitor.
> 
> All worked under version 5717.


Same thing for me , it used to play back ok NCIS , CSI ,ect. but now can not even play back HDN color test bars .


----------



## SParker

The last version of this always seemed to crash my network on the PC while playing. Now it seems to work fine while playing.


----------



## mitchflorida

I would recommend that people not install this new version of DirecTV2PC unless there is something wrong with your existing set-up. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

This new version adds nothing and will just cause you frustration if you are already up and working properly.


----------



## NR4P

mitchflorida said:


> I would recommend that people not install this new version of DirecTV2PC unless there is something wrong with your existing set-up. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> 
> This new version adds nothing and will just cause you frustration if you are already up and working properly.


Its OK if you choose not to partipate.

I am happy to answer the request of the Moderator to give this a test run before being released to the general public. If it is frustrating, its not difficult to roll back.


----------



## mitchflorida

If people want to act as guinea pigs for an experiment, that is fine. But nowhere does it say that we are testing this software for DTV.


----------



## veryoldschool

mitchflorida said:


> If people want to act as guinea pigs for an experiment, that is fine. But nowhere does it say that we are testing this software for DTV.


 Who do you think "gave us" this software and why they did?
Like so many things, "we the willing", are "allowed to" see things early and give feedback as to how they work before they go national.

If you don't want to play, fine, but for those that do, don't rain on their parade.
I've tested EVERY VERSION since May '08. 
Some are winners and some "not so much".


----------



## barryb

ersmith said:


> barryb - What was the router issue? I'm having the same problem.


It was actually fairly easy to resolve.

First I spent a few hours trying to reset my IP addys, then tried some router settings. It would have gone a lot smoother had I of just plugged in the DECA internet dongle the last time I was fiddling around.


----------



## ejjames

My new version worked fine for about a day. Now it loads, gives the proper space free percentage, but says no programs recorded. I've rebooted PC and DVR,and even reinstalled v7028.

I guess I shouldn't have updated. Can I go back to the previous version?


----------



## ejjames

Well, I think I found my problem. While downloading VOD content, no programs showed up in the playlist. As soon as one was finished, and I deleted the pending recording, they returned.

Excuse me if this has been reported before.


----------



## Leo_R

For what it's worth, I cannot activate this version either. There must be some kind of conflict with something on my PC because I've never been able to activate going back to early 2010. I've tried many things and if you wish to read about it you can check my earlier post - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188756

The above post does not show everything that I've tried, but I've been reading various posts here and on DTV forum - http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...alPageId=1002&rootPostID=10823095&channelID=1 The DTV forum mentions other things I've tried.


----------



## dbs442

Does anyone think upgrading my 4gb ram to 8 woulkd stop the stuttering? Sorry if this is not the proper place to ask.


----------



## veryoldschool

dbs442 said:


> Does anyone think upgrading my 4gb ram to 8 woulkd stop the stuttering? Sorry if this is not the proper place to ask.


No.
Not sure why yours is doing this, but I've run this app on as little as 500 Megs with XP, 1 GB with Vista, and now 4 GB with Win7 64.


----------



## mitchflorida

I had stuttering on my playback and it turned out the network card in the receiver was faulty.


----------



## tbolt

Leo_R said:


> For what it's worth, I cannot activate this version either. There must be some kind of conflict with something on my PC because I've never been able to activate going back to early 2010. I've tried many things and if you wish to read about it you can check my earlier post - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188756
> 
> The above post does not show everything that I've tried, but I've been reading various posts here and on DTV forum - http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...alPageId=1002&rootPostID=10823095&channelID=1 The DTV forum mentions other things I've tried.


Try this and report back to us:

Right click on the Directv2pc shortcut - Select Run as Administrator.
See if it will activate now


----------



## swaff

I'm getting a message that says "Activation key usage limit reached"

Do I need to get a new key?

I still have the key that I received back in 2009.

Where did I get that is the question?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

swaff said:


> I'm getting a message that says "Activation key usage limit reached"
> 
> Do I need to get a new key?
> 
> I still have the key that I received back in 2009.
> 
> Where did I get that is the question?
> 
> Thanks


post #1 this thread:
Please use your existing DIRECTV2PC key .. If you do not have one, please complete the Beta Download process @ http://www.directv.com/directv2pc


----------



## Leo_R

tbolt said:


> Try this and report back to us:
> 
> Right click on the Directv2pc shortcut - Select Run as Administrator.
> See if it will activate now


Tbolt,

My user account is an administrator, but I tried as you suggested. No good.

I was going to post some questions today. What is and how do you get these unofficially released versions? Are we like a test bed for Cyberlink? Do they check this forum or does anyone report back to them regarding problems? If so, I have a question that's been bugging me for a long time. Why is activation even required? After all, the software is free. It's not like someone getting/using bootleg copies of Windows or any other pay-to-use software.

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

Leo_R said:


> Tbolt,
> 
> My user account is an administrator, but I tried as you suggested. No good.
> 
> I was going to post some questions today. What is and how do you get these unofficially released versions? Are we like a test bed for Cyberlink? Do they check this forum or does anyone report back to them regarding problems? If so, I have a question that's been bugging me for a long time. Why is activation even required? After all, the software is free. It's not like someone getting/using bootleg copies of Windows or any other pay-to-use software.
> 
> Thanks.


Maybe not Cyberlink, but DirecTV is reading this thread.
Since DirecTV contracted with Cyberlink for this app, the serial number/activation "may have to do" with payments to Cyberlink for their work. I don't think we'll really know for sure, though.


----------



## itzme

It's been about a year since I played with DTV2PC. I just clicked on it, tried to play, it starts to play and then I get a message, and so I remembered why I haven't played with it. I get the attached message. I'm using the latest release because it said it checked for update. I'm on Win 7, Graphics Chipset	ATI Radeon HD 3450 - Dell Optiplex.

But I do use the DVI to attach to my monitor. Is DVI the problem or should I check something else?


----------



## veryoldschool

itzme said:


> It's been about a year since I played with DTV2PC. I just clicked on it, tried to play, it starts to play and then I get a message, and so I remembered why I haven't played with it. I get the attached message. I'm using the latest release because it said it checked for update. I'm on Win 7, Graphics Chipset ATI Radeon HD 3450 - Dell Optiplex.
> 
> But* I do use the DVI to attach to my monitor.* Is DVI the problem or should I check something else?


Which exact Dell are you using?
I'm using the 2007 FPW and DVI, and it is working


----------



## tbolt

Leo_R said:


> Tbolt,
> 
> My user account is an administrator, but I tried as you suggested. No good.
> 
> I was going to post some questions today. What is and how do you get these unofficially released versions? Are we like a test bed for Cyberlink? Do they check this forum or does anyone report back to them regarding problems? If so, I have a question that's been bugging me for a long time. Why is activation even required? After all, the software is free. It's not like someone getting/using bootleg copies of Windows or any other pay-to-use software.
> 
> Thanks.


Leo_R,

There are HELP screens inside the app, (which of course you can't see because you can't get it to activate) see if any of these help and report back.


----------



## tbolt

tbolt said:


> Leo_R,
> 
> There are HELP screens inside the app, (which of course you can't see because you can't get it to activate) see if any of these help and report back.


One More page..


----------



## itzme

itzme said:


> It's been about a year since I played with DTV2PC. I just clicked on it, tried to play, it starts to play and then I get a message, and so I remembered why I haven't played with it. I get the attached message. I'm using the latest release because it said it checked for update. I'm on Win 7, Graphics Chipset	ATI Radeon HD 3450 - Dell Optiplex.
> 
> But I do use the DVI to attach to my monitor. Is DVI the problem or should I check something else?





veryoldschool said:


> Which exact Dell are you using?
> I'm using the 2007 FPW and DVI, and it is working


I have the Optiplex 380, 4 GB RAM, Win 7 Pro, 32 Bit. I really thought using DVI was my problem, so I'm perplexed now.


----------



## Leo_R

Tbolt,

Please check this out for me - I think it was done correctly. It's the opening of port 443. No one has ever said I did it wrong, but neither did anyone ever say it was right either.

Assuming what I've done is correct, nothing in the help pages (only a few apply) worked.

One thing I have noticed is the IP for my PC changes from day to day. Obviously, it changes with each time it's booted. If I should ever get this to activate, do I have to worry about the port 443 being open? From what I read it's only needed for activation. Today, the IP is 192.168.1.103, the other day it was ...100, and in the photo you can see it was ...104. I always change the router to match the day's IP address.

It's not in the help menu, but have people found that Windows 7 Aero affects activation? It doesn't seem to matter with mine setup.

Leo


----------



## mitchflorida

the problem isn't with port 443, that is the https port.

My suggestion is that you plug in a neighbors laptop and see if the problem is in your PC or in the rest of the setup.


----------



## veryoldschool

itzme said:


> I have the Optiplex 380, 4 GB RAM, Win 7 Pro, 32 Bit. I really thought using DVI was my problem, so I'm perplexed now.


But which one of these:

*Monitors:*

Dell G-Series and Entry Standard and Widescreen Flat Panel Analog:
Dell G2210, G2410, E170S, E190S, E1709W, E1910H, E1910, E2010H, E2009W, E2210H, E2210, E2310H

Dell Professional Digital Standard and Widescreen Flat Panel:
Dell P170S, P190S, 1909W, 2009W, P2010H, P2210H, P2210, P2310H

Dell UltraSharp™ Digital Standard and Widescreen Flat Panel, Adjustable Stand:
1907FPV, 2007FP, 2209WA, U2410


----------



## tbolt

Leo_R said:


> Tbolt,
> 
> Please check this out for me - I think it was done correctly. It's the opening of port 443. No one has ever said I did it wrong, but neither did anyone ever say it was right either.
> 
> Assuming what I've done is correct, nothing in the help pages (only a few apply) worked.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is the IP for my PC changes from day to day. Obviously, it changes with each time it's booted. If I should ever get this to activate, do I have to worry about the port 443 being open? From what I read it's only needed for activation. Today, the IP is 192.168.1.103, the other day it was ...100, and in the photo you can see it was ...104. I always change the router to match the day's IP address.
> 
> It's not in the help menu, but have people found that Windows 7 Aero affects activation? It doesn't seem to matter with mine setup.
> 
> Leo


Leo_R,

I have a linksys router also.

1. Remove the reference you have to the Port 443 forwarding for Directv
in the Applications and Gaming Tab in your Linksys router.This is unneccesary and could beyour problem. So delete that information line and SAVE your changes.

2. Now. Go to your Windows Firewall control panel - this is where you allow 
Port 443 through. Check that the Directv2pc program has both access rights checked to communicate through the firewall.

As always, report back.


----------



## itzme

veryoldschool said:


> But which one of these:
> 
> *Monitors:*
> 
> Dell G-Series and Entry Standard and Widescreen Flat Panel Analog:
> Dell G2210, G2410, E170S, E190S, E1709W, E1910H, E1910, E2010H, E2009W, E2210H, E2210, E2310H
> 
> Dell Professional Digital Standard and Widescreen Flat Panel:
> Dell P170S, P190S, 1909W, 2009W, P2010H, P2210H, P2210, P2310H
> 
> Dell UltraSharp™ Digital Standard and Widescreen Flat Panel, Adjustable Stand:
> 1907FPV, 2007FP, 2209WA, U2410


Oh, my monitor. I never thought that mattered. Its not a Dell, its an Acer 22" Widescreen Flat Panel.


----------



## veryoldschool

itzme said:


> Oh, my monitor. I never thought that mattered. Its not a Dell, its an Acer 22" Widescreen Flat Panel.


You're fighting HDCP over digital, so the video card and monitor need to support HDCP, or you need to use the VGA connection.


----------



## itzme

veryoldschool said:


> You're fighting HDCP over digital, so the video card and monitor need to support HDCP, or you need to use the VGA connection.


I'm still a little confused. Which isn't HDCP compliant, the card or the monitor? Both are only a couple years old at most. And wouldn't VGA degrade my quality?

MORE INFO: The monitor is an Acer X223W


----------



## veryoldschool

itzme said:


> I'm still a little confused. Which isn't HDCP compliant, the card or the monitor? Both are only a couple years old at most. And wouldn't VGA degrade my quality?


Your card is good, so this would seem to be the monitor. 
What does the advisor app report?
This Dell doesn't look as good on VGA, but some don't see a difference.
"For grins", try VGA and see if this app works.

I just remembered about another "wildcard" someone once posted:
Not all DVI cables are the same "standard".
One poster changed DVI cables and resolved their problem.


----------



## ejjames

itzme said:


> I'm still a little confused. Which isn't HDCP compliant, the card or the monitor? Both are only a couple years old at most. And wouldn't VGA degrade my quality?
> 
> MORE INFO: The monitor is an Acer X223W


On my monitor, the HDMI port is HDCP compliant, the DVI port is not. One day, after getting crazy colors from my HDMI port, I just connected the VGA cable. I can't see a difference, even when running the HDNet test pattern.


----------



## veryoldschool

itzme said:


> MORE INFO: The monitor is an Acer X223W


From here http://acer.com/acer/product.do;jse...nd189e.c2att1=27&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=1163263002



> X223W Dbd 22" wide-screen TFT LCD, 1680 x 1050 resolution, 50000:1 (MAX ACM) dynamic contrast ratio, 170°/160° horizontal/vertical viewing angles, VGA and* DVI (HDCP)* connectors, 250 cd/m2 brightness, 5ms response time, black color.


I wonder if you could be #2 with the wrong type DVI cable. :shrug:


----------



## itzme

veryoldschool said:


> From here http://acer.com/acer/product.do;jse...nd189e.c2att1=27&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=1163263002
> 
> I wonder if you could be #2 with the wrong type DVI cable. :shrug:


From looking at the advisor and clicking on the "i" it looks like I have multiple issues. Further complicating matters I believe I have dual DVI outputs on the card, and one goes to a TV monitor across the room to mirror, with a DVI to HDMI converter.

TBH, I'd rather channel my testing energies to CEing with the DVR. I've had really bad experiences messing with graphic card drivers and this is a work computer. I don't want to compromise any existing functionality or video quality on my monitor. But thanks for the help and I hope my posts might help others in debugging their issues.


----------



## The Merg

itzme said:


> From looking at the advisor and clicking on the "i" it looks like I have multiple issues. Further complicating matters I believe I have dual DVI outputs on the card, and one goes to a TV monitor across the room to mirror, with a DVI to HDMI converter.
> 
> TBH, I'd rather channel my testing energies to CEing with the DVR. I've had really bad experiences messing with graphic card drivers and this is a work computer. I don't want to compromise any existing functionality or video quality on my monitor. But thanks for the help and I hope my posts might help others in debugging their issues.


Apparently, the advisor believes either your monitor or TV are not HDCP compliant. Without that getting a green check, you are most likely going to have problems. Try disconnecting the output to the TV and run the advisor again.

As for the Graphics Card driver, that is not always indicative. I think that mine initially came back as Red, but still worked.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

itzme said:


> From looking at the advisor and clicking on the "i" it looks like I have multiple issues. Further complicating matters I believe I have dual DVI outputs on the card, and one goes to a TV monitor across the room to mirror, with a DVI to HDMI converter.
> 
> TBH, I'd rather channel my testing energies to CEing with the DVR. I've had really bad experiences messing with graphic card drivers and this is a work computer. I don't want to compromise any existing functionality or video quality on my monitor. But thanks for the help and I hope my posts might help others in debugging their issues.


So the advisor shows your problem.
The driver I don't think is it, as the advisor will "fail" with newer drivers than in its database, which I think you have. I haven't used ATI for the last year, but had no problems.
Since everything [card, driver, monitor] all look to be "good", it really does seem the DVI cable could be it.
I've used the ATI DVI to HDMI adapter to my Sony TV, along with a DVI to HDMI cable [with & without ATI cards] and they've all worked too.


----------



## itzme

The Merg said:


> Apparently, the advisor believes either your monitor or TV are not HDCP compliant. Without that getting a green check, you are most likely going to have problems. Try disconnecting the output to the TV and run the advisor again.
> 
> As for the Graphics Card driver, that is not always indicative. I think that mine initially came back as Red, but still worked.
> 
> - Merg


Yep! Disconnecting the output to the TV gave me all green lights and let DTV2PC work-- well sort of. Viewing is way too stop-and-start jerky and unwatchable in HD. I tried an SD and it works, and is almost watchable. I'm cat5 hardwired and MRV/WHDVR works fine that way throughout the house.

Except from the standpoint of testing, this is all moot because I want to keep the Graphic card mirrored output to the TV connected.


----------



## Leo_R

You guys are not going to believe this, but hear me out.

As you may know, I've been having a hell of a time trying to get DTV2PC activated on my main PC. I've attached its properties. It is hardwired to my network. Windows is up-to-date.

Well, just for laughs, I decided to try installing it on my Asus Eee 1001P *netbook *PC with a 10" screen. I've attached its properties. It is connected to my network via wireless. Windows is up-to-date.

I think you can guess what happened - IT WORKS!!!!!!!!! I can even watch a recorded program. It pauses occasionally, but totally acceptable. It doesn't surprise me that it pauses as the netbook doesn't have high performance video. As expected, HD doesn't work very well - lots of pauses. Audio is fine.

What the heck! We're taking about a performance comparison between a VW Beetle and a Ferrari.

Now what?????? Any ideas as to how I can check for hardware or software conflicts?

I'll be playing with things while you ponder.

Leo


----------



## tbolt

Leo_R said:


> You guys are not going to believe this, but hear me out.
> 
> As you may know, I've been having a hell of a time trying to get DTV2PC activated on my main PC. I've attached its properties. It is hardwired to my network. Windows is up-to-date.
> 
> Well, just for laughs, I decided to try installing it on my Asus Eee 1001P *netbook *PC with a 10" screen. I've attached its properties. It is connected to my network via wireless. Windows is up-to-date.
> 
> I think you can guess what happened - IT WORKS!!!!!!!!! I can even watch a recorded program. It pauses occasionally, but totally acceptable. It doesn't surprise me that it pauses as the netbook doesn't have high performance video. As expected, HD doesn't work very well - lots of pauses. Audio is fine.
> 
> What the heck! We're taking about a performance comparison between a VW Beetle and a Ferrari.
> 
> Now what?????? Any ideas as to how I can check for hardware or software conflicts?
> 
> I'll be playing with things while you ponder.
> 
> Leo


Leo_R,

I have a linksys router also.

1. Remove the reference you have to the Port 443 forwarding for Directv
in the Applications and Gaming Tab in your Linksys router.This is unneccesary and could beyour problem. So delete all the information on that line and SAVE your changes.

2. Now. Go to your Windows Firewall control panel - this is where you allow 
Port 443 through. Check that the Directv2pc program has both access rights checked to communicate through the firewall.

As always, report back.


----------



## Leo_R

Gentlemen,

I have one thing to say -

*Activation Success*​
This never concerned me before, but I wondered why I didn't have a value for Windows Experience Index. I tried running it today and it came back with an error, mostly hardware. So, I investigated further and found one intriguing suggestion. Check for BIOS update. Well, there are 4 for my MoBo. I updated the first one and everything works. Amazing! Weeks and weeks of trying to figure this out and it was the BIOS all along, even though the PC performed OK as far as I was concerned. You know what they say about the BIOS - don't touch if you don't have to, otherwise you may be toast.

Thanks again, you guys are great.
Leo


----------



## manlius-ny

Doug,

I'd like to see an option to enter IP addresses for receivers in the DIRECTV2PC app rather than only relying on a broadcast to discover network attached receivers. My receivers are on a different broadcast domain than my laptop on my home network, so the 'scan' that the app does when it starts doesn't discover any receivers.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Doug Brott

There will probably be very little changed with the software. The activation issue is one of those problems that needed a remedy, though.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

manlius-ny said:


> Doug,
> 
> I'd like to see an option to enter IP addresses for receivers in the DIRECTV2PC app rather than only relying on a broadcast to discover network attached receivers. My receivers are on a different broadcast domain than my laptop on my home network, so the 'scan' that the app does when it starts doesn't discover any receivers.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ron


I'm not speaking for Doug, but how do you get DirecTV2PC to see the receivers now? I thought they had to all be on the same network to have connectivity. :shrug:

Besides, if someone isn't using static IPs they would have to go check what the current IP is every time they want to run DirecTV2PC. The vast majority of subscribers don't have clue one about TCP/IP and this program is designed so that they don't need to.

Mike


----------



## ejjames

itzme said:


> It's been about a year since I played with DTV2PC. I just clicked on it, tried to play, it starts to play and then I get a message, and so I remembered why I haven't played with it. I get the attached message. I'm using the latest release because it said it checked for update. I'm on Win 7, Graphics Chipset	ATI Radeon HD 3450 - Dell Optiplex.
> 
> But I do use the DVI to attach to my monitor. Is DVI the problem or should I check something else?


I get this message if I have a blu ray disc running at the time, say in either TMT3 or PowerDVD.


----------



## joelw23

I need help please!!!!!

I can't even install this software....I'm getting a 1628 failed to complete installation error..

same error with the actual software and the advisor...I have an email in to cyberlink, but no response yet....

I'm running a core i5 system with 8gb of ram. ATI radeon hd 4650 windows 7 64 bit..


----------



## mrfatboy

google is your friend.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=1409&bih=946&q=1628+failed+to+complete+installation+error&aq=f&aqi=g-v2&aql=&oq=


----------



## manlius-ny

Mike Bertelson said:


> I'm not speaking for Doug, but how do you get DirecTV2PC to see the receivers now? I thought they had to all be on the same network to have connectivity. :shrug:
> 
> Besides, if someone isn't using static IPs they would have to go check what the current IP is every time they want to run DirecTV2PC. The vast majority of subscribers don't have clue one about TCP/IP and this program is designed so that they don't need to.
> 
> Mike


Understood, this wouldn't be for everyone. But, in a situation where the home network is segmented and the receivers are statically addressed and on one or more segments, and the clients are a different segment, then the ability to tell the application what IP addresses the receivers are at removes the requirement for broadcasts/multicasts to find the boxes. Broadcasts/multicasts won't cross router boundaries unless IP helper policies are created for the traffic or multicast support is enabled. It's just easier to include the option to tell the application the IP address of the receiver.


----------



## Doug Brott

manlius-ny said:


> Understood, this wouldn't be for everyone. But, in a situation where the home network is segmented and the receivers are statically addressed and on one or more segments, and the clients are a different segment, then the ability to tell the application what IP addresses the receivers are at removes the requirement for broadcasts/multicasts to find the boxes. Broadcasts/multicasts won't cross router boundaries unless IP helper policies are created for the traffic or multicast support is enabled. It's just easier to include the option to tell the application the IP address of the receiver.


Let's think about this for a moment .. What are the odds of anyone beyond yourself truly needing this functionality?


----------



## Leo_R

Well, it worked for a while!

Yesterday, after much trial and tribulations, I finally got it activated (read post #75). I watched one HD recorded show and was happy. Today, however I'm not happy. I get the following now when I try to run the Directv2pc program, it shows the opening screen, then it displays "Directv2pc will now download and install components required to play content from your DVR" and it just hangs. It's like it's trying to do a fresh install, but realizes that this is a repeat and stops dead. I've read elsewhere to reset the satellite box. I did that, but nothing.

Any ideas?

Should I try a reinstall? If so, does that mean a new key or reuse the old?

Leo

Update: reinstalled app and all seems OK - at least for now.


----------



## joelw23

mrfatboy said:


> google is your friend.
> 
> of course i've googled this!!! I've tried everything...nothing is helping...It only happens with this program...i've installed other programs recently without issues.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

joelw23 said:


> I need help please!!!!!
> 
> I can't even install this software....I'm getting a 1628 failed to complete installation error..
> 
> same error with the actual software and the advisor...I have an email in to cyberlink, but no response yet....
> 
> I'm running a core i5 system with 8gb of ram. ATI radeon hd 4650 windows 7 64 bit..


 It sounds like something in Windows is blocking the install. Not knowing how your system is setup, have you tried right clicking on the installation program and choosing "Run as Administrator" and/or disabling your anti-virus software?

You may also try putting the install program on the "Allow" list of what ever firewall you're using.

Mike


----------



## joelw23

Mike Bertelson said:


> It sounds like something in Windows is blocking the install. Not knowing how your system is setup, have you tried right clicking on the installation program and choosing "Run as Administrator" and/or disabling your anti-virus software?
> 
> You may also try putting the install program on the "Allow" list of what ever firewall you're using.
> 
> Mike


I have tried both the run as admin and turning off my anti-virus..still no luck...


----------



## manlius-ny

Doug Brott said:


> Let's think about this for a moment .. What are the odds of anyone beyond yourself truly needing this functionality?


Probably not many.  I'm thinking that this might be an "low cost" feature that would benefit the few and would make sense from a cost/benefit perspective....


----------



## Leo_R

joelw23 said:


> I need help please!!!!!
> 
> I can't even install this software....I'm getting a 1628 failed to complete installation error..
> 
> same error with the actual software and the advisor...I have an email in to cyberlink, but no response yet....
> 
> I'm running a core i5 system with 8gb of ram. ATI radeon hd 4650 windows 7 64 bit..


Did you try these? http://help.globalscape.com/help/cu...__Failed_to_complete_script_based_install.htm


----------



## R8ders2K

Running fine on a iMac 2.4 GHZ Core 2 Duo with 2 GB RAM running Boot Camp 3.2.


----------



## cosmos503

I too have tried searching for ways to fix the 1628 error on Win7/64 for many, many months to no avail. I did have DirecTV2PC running on this system in the past, but something happened and it no longer will install. I also cannot install the advisor either, with the same error.

I have tried all sorts of things, but nothing works. I'm a network administrator, no dummy, I've dealt with problems like this before - but this one is stumping me. It has to be something with the Cyberlink InstallShield installer engine.


----------



## tbolt

cosmos503 said:


> I too have tried searching for ways to fix the 1628 error on Win7/64 for many, many months to no avail. I did have DirecTV2PC running on this system in the past, but something happened and it no longer will install. I also cannot install the advisor either, with the same error.
> 
> I have tried all sorts of things, but nothing works. I'm a network administrator, no dummy, I've dealt with problems like this before - but this one is stumping me. It has to be something with the Cyberlink InstallShield installer engine.


Have you tried these?:


----------



## cosmos503

Yes, and I just tried them again - still nothing. I have a feeling something about InstallShield is corrupted on my system.


----------



## ejjames

I use firefox, so I haven't installed IE9. How does D2PC interact with IE9? I'm totally in the dark. Is there some way to interact with a browser?


----------



## dennisj00

No, the reference to IE9 is related to an installation problem with IE9 that this version corrected.


----------



## jeffloby

Why will DirecTV2PC work with an analog video cable but not a DVI cable? My card with the DVI connection is a ATI Radeon 4350HD. The analog video card is built in one that came with my dell inspiron.


----------



## veryoldschool

jeffloby said:


> Why will DirecTV2PC work with an analog video cable but not a DVI cable? My card with the DVI connection is a ATI Radeon 4350HD. The analog video card is built in one that came with my dell inspiron.


The analog output doesn't have HDCP, which the digital output must support.
Your ATI card supports HDCP, but it sounds like your monitor [or DVI cable] doesn't.


----------



## jeffloby

veryoldschool said:


> The analog output doesn't have HDCP, which the digital output must support.
> Your ATI card supports HDCP, but it sounds like your monitor [or DVI cable] doesn't.


Would any Monitor that has a HDMI input support HCDP? Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

jeffloby said:


> Would any Monitor that has a HDMI input support HCDP? Thanks


"One would think" so, but as with some TV makers, how they interpreted the HDCP "standard" varied, which might be the case here too.
It would be best to search the monitor maker's website to see if they list HDCP support.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

And even then... it's probably only 90% sure.


----------



## ejjames

What Veryoldschool said is correct.

Right now, any analog signal is not required to have copy protection, hence the term "analog hole" which Hollywood is rapidly trying to close. This seems very silly to me, as the digital side has long been cracked, and will stay that way, no matter how many patches they apply because there is financial motivation.

The only things that occurr are fewer choices and more restrictions. Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I believe their proposed way to "plug the hole" is to dramatically reduce the resolutions over analog, then, sometime in the middle of this decade, get rid of analog connections all together.

Hollywood refuses to look at what happened 25 years ago with it's war with VCRs. The same happened 10 years ago in the music industry. They should embrace change, or get hit by a freight train.


----------



## joelw23

tbolt said:


> Have you tried these?:


i have no directv folders anywhere on my computer...also no entries in the registry...

still can't install it.


----------



## tbolt

joelw23 said:


> i have no directv folders anywhere on my computer...also no entries in the registry...
> 
> still can't install it.


Have you tried Google-ing:
error 1628 failed to complete installation error

and then trying some of those reccomendations?


----------



## cosmos503

Yes, as many as I can find - none of them resolve my problem, and I know I'm not the only one. I'm a computer professional (network administrator) and I've never had a problem this odd & difficult to solve.


----------



## mrfatboy

i'm curious. Has anybody ever tried to install Direct2pc to a virtual machine such as VMware or others? Did it work and with what OS?


----------



## blog

Hi, I'm a new forum user.

I have been using Directv2pc with great success since I signed up for DTV a few months back.

Today I upgraded the video card in my pc from a Nvidia GTX285 based unit to an AMD/ATI Radeon HD6950

DTV2PC now launches, and immediately crashes to desktop (White window opens, directv logo starts to appear, and then program closes)

I have done all the obvious things. Fully uninstalled all nvidia drivers, installed the latest ati drivers, uninstalled dtv2pc and reinstalled. Then i found this thread and installed the latest build to no effect.

Anyone have any ideas on what I can try short of going back to my old video card?


----------



## dennisj00

Win7 or Vista? Wifey had some driver problems with vista / ATI and had to back out a version. But Win7 settled things down.


----------



## blog

7x64

I'm thinking about trying to dig up some older drivers and see if that is what the problem is.
I do onsite IT for a living and never have I run into a piece of software that is so thinly supported. Usually either a company stands behind it, or there is a large enough user base that it doesn't matter.


----------



## dennisj00

Oh, I've seen worse, but this one's pretty thin!


----------



## blog

I stepped back to the previous generation of driver (from 11.1 to 10.12) and it made no difference. 

At this point I'm almost wondering if I should just return the card. It works great for everything else, but it is tough to swallow losing a major component of my directv service.


----------



## tbolt

blog said:


> I stepped back to the previous generation of driver (from 11.1 to 10.12) and it made no difference.
> 
> At this point I'm almost wondering if I should just return the card. It works great for everything else, but it is tough to swallow losing a major component of my directv service.


Have you tried to re-install the Directv2pc application?


----------



## mrfatboy

Here's a weird one for you guys. I have a hr24 and hr23. direct2pc plays fine from my hr24. I can see all my recorded shows on both the hr23 and hr24. The hr23 is now getting "The protected content cannot be played back at this time" error for both SD and HD shows.

It used to work. Any ideas?


----------



## dennisj00

Try a reboot on the 23.


----------



## mrfatboy

Yup, the RBR did the trick. I should have done it before I sent the post


----------



## blog

Hmmm, update on my situation

went back to my old nvidia card- and I get the same problem exactly.

The good news is that this means there is probably just some driver or registry entry that got hosed in the process of switching video cards, and that I could probably get the new one to work if i just knew what happened.

The bad news is that I have not the slightest clue what it could possibly be.

Does anyone know the nuts and bolts of how dtv2pc works? What various technologies it uses to display/decode video?

In my troubleshooting efforts, i manually wiped out all directv references in the registry (no simple task when there are tons of unrelated "directvideo" entires that show up in the search


----------



## The Merg

blog said:


> Hmmm, update on my situation
> 
> went back to my old nvidia card- and I get the same problem exactly.
> 
> The good news is that this means there is probably just some driver or registry entry that got hosed in the process of switching video cards, and that I could probably get the new one to work if i just knew what happened.
> 
> The bad news is that I have not the slightest clue what it could possibly be.
> 
> Does anyone know the nuts and bolts of how dtv2pc works? What various technologies it uses to display/decode video?
> 
> In my troubleshooting efforts, i manually wiped out all directv references in the registry (no simple task when there are tons of unrelated "directvideo" entires that show up in the search


Run NVidia's driver clean utility and then reinstall the driver. If there is a left-over registry setting that is causing issues, that should take care of it.

- Merg


----------



## tbolt

mrfatboy said:


> i'm curious. Has anybody ever tried to install Direct2pc to a virtual machine such as VMware or others? Did it work and with what OS?


It will not run on Oracle VM Virtualbox..
Running Windows XP within Virtualbox... because the virtual display adapter is not HDCP compliant.

I've read that DTV2PC will not run under Parallels or VMWare due to the DTCP requirement. (DRM)


----------



## blog

Alright! I finally nailed this sucker.

After swapping the old card back in with no luck, I rolled back to a restore point 2 weeks earlier. Still no dice.

So i decided I was just gonna wipe and reinstall. But just before i started to do that i decided to try one last thing. I opened the control panel, sorted everything by date, and started removing stuff, rebooting, and trying dtv2pc again.

I ended up removing about 20 different things going back to late december with no luck, but then I removed a Java SDK I had installed for something or other and all of a sudden I was back in business. Now I know for a fact that DTV2PC had worked fine for a month with this Java SDK installed, but something about the the video card switch must have caused the blowup. 

So if anyone ever has a similar issue (DTV2PC crashing as soon as it starts), go ahead and remove any java related stuff you might have installed recently.


----------



## islesfan

dennisj00 said:


> For some reason, I've needed a new key on every update. Lots of email addresses!


Same here, I've needed a new Gmail address each time I update.


----------



## SParker

islesfan said:


> Same here, I've needed a new Gmail address each time I update.


Same here.. Always have.


----------



## pushbutton

I bought a new PC to run Directv2PC, but now I can't get it to run.
System details: win7x64, ATI HD4200
Issueownloaded and installed advisor and Directv2PC from Directv site. Advisor says graphics card driver needs to be upgraded. {latest version 8.812 which I am running}. Directv2PC starts normally and connects to R22 with program list. When I select a program and click on start, screen locks-up. After a minute or two, I get the can not connect to receiver error.
I've rebooted DVR and PC several times with no luck. I've also downloaded v7028 above, still the same. I've even tried a new key on the third install.
I've tried two different monitors and a projector.
I have v5717 running on a Vista laptop and had it on an XP machine until I used the key for the new PC.
Any ideas on how to get the Win7 box running?


----------



## waynebtx

pushbutton said:


> I bought a new PC to run Directv2PC, but now I can't get it to run.
> System details: win7x64, ATI HD4200
> Issueownloaded and installed advisor and Directv2PC from Directv site. Advisor says graphics card driver needs to be upgraded. {latest version 8.812 which I am running}. Directv2PC starts normally and connects to R22 with program list. When I select a program and click on start, screen locks-up. After a minute or two, I get the can not connect to receiver error.
> I've rebooted DVR and PC several times with no luck. I've also downloaded v7028 above, still the same. I've even tried a new key on the third install.
> I've tried two different monitors and a projector.
> I have v5717 running on a Vista laptop and had it on an XP machine until I used the key for the new PC.
> Any ideas on how to get the Win7 box running?


Im useing the same win7x64, ATI HD4200 video and have no problems with my HR22 or my HR20 playing back. Have you made sure your network is connected to the DVR getting a good IP.


----------



## pushbutton

waynebtx said:


> Im useing the same win7x64, ATI HD4200 video and have no problems with my HR22 or my HR20 playing back. Have you made sure your network is connected to the DVR getting a good IP.


Yep, I've checked the network and moved the PC to the same cable as the laptop (and vice-versa). The laptop works without an issue and the PC lists the shows and then craps the bed after selecting "start"


----------



## pushbutton

Waynebtx, I forgot to ask what driver version you're running on your HD4200 and are you using v7028?


----------



## mdntcallr

Wonder if this would ever come to a place where the lock down on content we pay for is removed?

I really want 
1- Macintosh client for Directv2PC
2- IOS client for Directv2PC, or Android, Blackberry or etc.
3- Ability to put a home storage device on my network so i can store programs on a storage device. The amount of storage on the DVR's just is small, i want ability to easily keep programs on hand that i want to save.
4- ability to send programs to programs like TOAST or otherwise, where i can burn some programs to Blu-Ray, save on hard drive ... etc.

I know this is a beta test, but these are things i wonder about. People used to be able to backup content freely with VHS, but since HD, it has been on lockdown.


----------



## justinkwaugh

I have tried the new version, and it still does not allow for usage on a machine that has display port  Even when not outputting via display port (In my case, a macbook air).

I would like to make a special appeal to the developers to add support for it. I have looked through the binaries and I can see exactly where it checks for connector type, and how they are checking for HDCP and so forth. It appears to be all using standard dxva calls and it should be trivial for them to add support for it. Many laptops and graphics cards now are offering displayport (with full HDCP support of course), and in many cases display port is the only option, and it is awful that the app is unusable for such a minor reason.

If anyone is in the same situation and wants to discuss it further please feel free to PM me.


----------



## justinkwaugh

On an unrelated note, this version seems slower to start playing a video than the last version when I click play.


----------



## starbiker99

Not sure what the deal is with this version but it works for me on my laptop I tried the download from the D* site several times and it never would activate this version worked on the first try.


----------



## gjlowe

I fixed my 1628 error!! So I noticed I was having a problem with the Cisco IP Communicator application due to a conflict in the audio subsystem. That led me to this KB article:

http://www.rogueamoeba.com/support/knowledgebase/?showArticle=AirfoilWinWASAPI

Once I uninstalled Airfoil for Windows, I was able to install DirecTV2PC!


----------



## cosmos503

Wow, impressive find. Airfoil was indeed the culprit that prevented DIRECT2PC from installing. After removing Airfoil, it installed just fine. Thank you!!!!


----------



## coolhdtv

I receive the message "protected content cannot be played back at this time". I can choose any of my 3 HR20 receivers and view the Lists but nothing with play. v7028. xp prof sp3. Performed RBR on all and rebooted PC. No issues installing software and codecs seem to download fine.


----------



## veryoldschool

coolhdtv said:


> I receive the message "protected content cannot be played back at this time". I can choose any of my 3 HR20 receivers and view the Lists but nothing with play. v7028. xp prof sp3. Performed RBR on all and rebooted PC. No issues installing software and codecs seem to download fine.


There may be some help in the old DirecTV2PC thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2221324#post2221324


----------



## mrfatboy

Read the help section in the application. This happened to me this week. It turned out that I had some vmware network adapters installed. Removing them fixed the problem.


----------



## coolhdtv

Thanks, disabling the vm nwk adapters allows it to start but the screen is blank. I can hear the sound. I'll keep looking around for a solution to this new issue I see some others have. 
"Monitor or driver does not support the playback of the protected content."
I have ATI Radeon X2300. Drivers up to date but have 2007 date. v7028, HR20, XP SP3.


----------



## mrfatboy

can you play SD content? Try recording a non HD show and try playing it back. If that works, i think it might have something to do with HDCP & XP Pro. XP could be the problem here because it doesn't allow you to turn off the SPDIF independently if I remember correctly. Upgrading to Win 7 fixes that problem.


----------



## coolhdtv

I got it to work in HD by adjusting my display settings and switching between monitor 1 and 2 but most importantly disabling that virtual network adapter. HP2338H monitor set at 1920x1080. The DTVtoPC application color is white now rather than the original blue but I can and play all shows.


----------



## mrfatboy

great. Plus I finally beat VeryOldSchool to the answer.


----------



## veryoldschool

mrfatboy said:


> great. Plus I finally beat VeryOldSchool to the answer.


!rolling


----------



## ub1934

Doug Brott said:


> This version is not yet up on DIRECTV's website .. Hoping to get a little testing done here to verify it still functions the same as before. The only change is IE9 Activation support.


Am on this version & need to know how to modify my driver settings on my graphis card to make D2PC work once more , my radeon X800 GT does not support HDCP


----------



## veryoldschool

ub1934 said:


> Am on this version & need to know how to modify my driver settings on my graphis card to make D2PC work once more , my radeon X800 GT does not support HDCP


VGA to monitor [analog].


----------



## dash

justinkwaugh said:


> I have tried the new version, and it still does not allow for usage on a machine that has display port  Even when not outputting via display port (In my case, a macbook air).
> 
> I would like to make a special appeal to the developers to add support for it. I have looked through the binaries and I can see exactly where it checks for connector type, and how they are checking for HDCP and so forth. It appears to be all using standard dxva calls and it should be trivial for them to add support for it. Many laptops and graphics cards now are offering displayport (with full HDCP support of course), and in many cases display port is the only option, and it is awful that the app is unusable for such a minor reason.
> 
> If anyone is in the same situation and wants to discuss it further please feel free to PM me.


100% agree. This software is complete garbage. No support for display port is absolutely atrocious. I have a Radeon 5870 with a 24" LED Apple Cinema display and DirecTV2PC won't work. How can a standard connection type and display that both clearly support HDCP be deemed as an "unknown connection type." LRN2PROGRAM PLZ. Complete fail on DirecTV's/Cyberlink's part.


----------



## ub1934

veryoldschool said:


> VGA to monitor [analog].


That is how i am set up ,was always able to view recorded Pgms till that HDCP was put into play.


----------



## veryoldschool

ub1934 said:


> That is how i am set up ,was always able to view recorded Pgms till that HDCP was put into play.


HDCP has been "in play" for the past couple of years.
I haven't loaded this version on my old VGA connected PC, but the version before this worked fine.


----------



## ejjames

I am running the current version with VGA.


----------



## ub1934

veryoldschool said:


> HDCP has been "in play" for the past couple of years.
> I haven't loaded this version on my old VGA connected PC, but the version before this worked fine.


I know , it's been that long since i tried to use it because of that .


----------



## veryoldschool

ub1934 said:


> I know , it's been that long since i tried to use it because of that .


As you can see from the post above, HDCP shouldn't be your problem with VGA.
If you have a digital audio output, it may be your problem.


----------



## ub1934

veryoldschool said:


> As you can see from the post above, HDCP shouldn't be your problem with VGA.
> If you have a digital audio output, it may be your problem.


No all analog audio out , set up the same as it was when it worked it stopped working after a D2PC update way back when & has not played any thing that shows up in the menu it keeps telling me to update my video card .


----------



## veryoldschool

ub1934 said:


> *No all analog audio out* , set up the same as it was when it worked it stopped working after a D2PC update way back when & has not played any thing that shows up in the menu it keeps telling me to update my video card .


My question wasn't related to what you have connected, but whether you have an active digital sound device.
Mine has a HDCP compliant driver:


----------



## ub1934

veryoldschool said:


> My question wasn't related to what you have connected, but whether you have an active digital sound device.
> Mine has a HDCP compliant driver:


All the same as it was in the past except for Play On & Skype + Web cam.


----------



## JimAtTheRez

Sorry if asked and answered, but I was reinstalling Directv2PC today on my laptop b/c I upgraded from Vista to 7. I have had no issues in the past, but now it is saying it can not connect to the internet even though it sees my 4 DVR's. It tells me to check my firewall settings, port 443 specifically.....it must be "allowed" for activation to succeed. I have uninstalled, reinstalled, used old and new activation keys to no avail. My problem is I have no idea what a port 443 is! Anyway, any advice would be appreciated. TIA.


----------



## tnchris81

Doesnt work for me it says directv2pc has stopped working 
windows is checking for a solution to the problem. Any ideas why?


----------



## RAD

Well, things had been running just fine, until I tried to use it today. 

On a Vista 64 SP3 system it would work but when I hit the menu button then system setup I never got the system setup menu and never could select another DVR. I tried uninstalling then reinstalling and the first time I tried it the client stuck on the checking for update screen.

On a Win 7 64 SP1 laptop it starts, get the playlist screen but just the spinning circle in the middle of the screen and that was that.


----------



## veryoldschool

RAD said:


> Well, things had been running just fine, until I tried to use it today.
> 
> On a Vista 64 SP3 system it would work but when I hit the menu button then system setup I never got the system setup menu and never could select another DVR. I tried uninstalling then reinstalling and the first time I tried it the client stuck on the checking for update screen.
> 
> *On a Win 7 64 SP1* laptop it starts, get the playlist screen but just the spinning circle in the middle of the screen and that was that.


On mine it still works.


----------



## RAD

Found out there was another piece of hardware on my network that was causing the problem.


----------



## shooger

JimAtTheRez said:


> Sorry if asked and answered, but I was reinstalling Directv2PC today on my laptop b/c I upgraded from Vista to 7. I have had no issues in the past, but now it is saying it can not connect to the internet even though it sees my 4 DVR's. It tells me to check my firewall settings, port 443 specifically.....it must be "allowed" for activation to succeed. I have uninstalled, reinstalled, used old and new activation keys to no avail. My problem is I have no idea what a port 443 is! Anyway, any advice would be appreciated. TIA.


Same problem here. Have tried everything. Here is where I stand...

-The program works on another computer on same network with same OS (WIN7 x64)

-Have uninstalled/reinstalled multiple times.

-Have disabled windows firewall, antivirus, added exceptions in windows firewall, switched between dynamic and static ip addresses, added the two lines to the hosts file as recommended in earlier threads.

-Have tried using same activation key as other computer, registering a new activation key with another address, and then registering yet another one with another address. All give me the same result: Activation failed: Open port 443 yada yada.

-Odd side note: originally had peerblock enabled, ping to activation.cyberlink.com failed. Then disabled peerblock, ping succeeded with response. Then, without changing anything, tried to ping again and have not gotten a response since (times out)...

-Not sure what else to even do. This is a fresh install of Windows too. Any suggestions?


----------



## gimp

Tried using my win7-64 Ultimate DirecTV2PC yesterday after a long period of disuse. The previous usage was successful. The application starts ok, but it incorrectly states "There are no recorded programs at this time" on my HR22NC-100. It also (correctly) notes that there is 4% of disc space available (of my external 2TB drive). Selecting the "DIRECTV Cinema" tab displays several items and I am able to play them.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ejjames

gimp said:


> Tried using my win7-64 Ultimate DirecTV2PC yesterday after a long period of disuse. The previous usage was successful. The application starts ok, but it incorrectly states "There are no recorded programs at this time" on my HR22NC-100. It also (correctly) notes that there is 4% of disc space available (of my external 2TB drive). Selecting the "DIRECTV Cinema" tab displays several items and I am able to play them.
> 
> Any suggestions?


This happens to me every time I am in the process of downloading VOD content. If I pause the DL, or it finishes, all the programming magically reappears.


----------



## DodgerKing

gimp said:


> Tried using my win7-64 Ultimate DirecTV2PC yesterday after a long period of disuse. The previous usage was successful. The application starts ok, but it incorrectly states "There are no recorded programs at this time" on my HR22NC-100. It also (correctly) notes that there is 4% of disc space available (of my external 2TB drive). Selecting the "DIRECTV Cinema" tab displays several items and I am able to play them.
> 
> Any suggestions?


2TB and only 4% left? You must have a hell of a lot of stuff saved? I never have less than 80% left on the internal harddrive as I erase things immediately after watching them, with the exception of some classic games and concerts


----------



## DodgerKing

If you are still running 5717 is there any reason to even want to update to this version?


----------



## veryoldschool

DodgerKing said:


> If you are still running 5717 is there any reason to even want to update to this version?


Well, it's here to test.


----------



## DodgerKing

veryoldschool said:


> Well, it's here to test.


There is nothing new to test; Am I missing anything? Why the new version if there is nothing new at all?


----------



## veryoldschool

DodgerKing said:


> There is nothing new to test; Am I missing anything? Why the new version if there is nothing new at all?





> *Improved/Updated*
> 
> IE9 Activation




The code was changed, so there is something to test.
I don't even have IE9, but it still needs to be tested.


----------



## DodgerKing

I have IE9, although I use FF4 as my browser. I did not realize that the software was dependent on a browser; I thought it used its own connection software.

I have no problems with IE9 and the older version.

What is meant by IE9 activation?


----------



## veryoldschool

DodgerKing said:


> I have IE9, although I use FF4 as my browser. I did not realize that the software was dependent on a browser; I thought it used its own connection software.
> 
> I have no problems with IE9 and the older version.
> 
> What is meant by IE9 activation?


Some had problems activating with IE9. 
"I think" if you installed it before IE9, then you didn't have the problem.


----------



## DodgerKing

Awww...

I see...

Thanks for the clarification. I thought it had to do with integrating IE9 with the streaming through the APP


----------



## loudo

veryoldschool said:


> Some had problems activating with IE9.
> "I think" if you installed it before IE9, then you didn't have the problem.


I think you are right. I had 7028 installed and upgraded to IE9 and it is working properly.


----------



## gimp

ejjames said:


> This happens to me every time I am in the process of downloading VOD content. If I pause the DL, or it finishes, all the programming magically reappears.


Not DL'ng any VOD. Guess it can't handle the length of the list.


----------



## mitchflorida

I solved the Aero affects problem with DirecTV2PC.

Right Click on the desktop, select Personalize.

Go to Themes. 

Select Windows 7 Basic near the bottom of the page.

Change the Desktop Background to whatever you choose.

Done. 

No more hassles with the screen flickering when using the DTV2PC program.


----------



## 82terp

This is my first post here. This thread seemed like a good place to start. I appreciate any advice you can give me to resolve my issue with DirecTV2PC.

I can watch standard def shows fine, but HD shows are choppy and very hard to watch. I've tried reinstalling software, switching cables and monitors. I don't have any HDMI connections on my monitors, although the video card has HDMI out.



SYSTEM SPECS

Windows 7 x64-based PC
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz, 2801 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s)

VIDEO CARD NVIDIA GeForce GT 220

DIRECTV HD DVR - HR21-200

MONITOR 1 - DVI Connection - ACER X193W
MONITOR 2 - VGA connection - ACER AL 1916W

Connection from DVR to PC is through ethernet power line connectors

DirecTV2PC version - 2.0.0.5717



Any ideas on what to try?


----------



## veryoldschool

82terp said:


> This is my first post here. This thread seemed like a good place to start. I appreciate any advice you can give me to resolve my issue with DirecTV2PC.
> 
> I can watch standard def shows fine, but HD shows are choppy and very hard to watch. I've tried reinstalling software, switching cables and monitors. I don't have any HDMI connections on my monitors, although the video card has HDMI out.
> 
> SYSTEM SPECS
> 
> Windows 7 x64-based PC
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz, 2801 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s)
> 
> VIDEO CARD NVIDIA GeForce GT 220
> 
> DIRECTV HD DVR - HR21-200
> 
> MONITOR 1 - DVI Connection - ACER X193W
> MONITOR 2 - VGA connection - ACER AL 1916W
> 
> *Connection from DVR to PC is through ethernet power line connectors
> *
> DirecTV2PC version - 2.0.0.5717
> 
> Any ideas on what to try?


Go hardwired ethernet. 
This is a streaming app, so there simply isn't enough buffer to compensate for the lost packets with your powerline adapters.
Maybe changing the outlets their plugged into, but they've been known to not be up to the task.


----------



## 82terp

thanks for the quick reply. With my PC and DVR on different floors, hard-wired internet would be difficult. Do you think a wireless connection could work instead? I thought the powerline adapter would be better than wireless, which is why I bought the adapters from DirecTV.


----------



## veryoldschool

82terp said:


> thanks for the quick reply. With my PC and DVR on different floors, hard-wired internet would be difficult.* Do you think* a wireless connection could work instead? I thought the powerline adapter would be better than wireless, which is why I bought the adapters from DirecTV.


It wouldn't matter what I think, since both wireless and powerlines depend on the environment they're used in.
The only thing to do is get some from someplace that you can return them to and then try them out.
"Some" have had them work for them fine, but the same can be said about powerlines.


----------



## reweiss

DirecTV2PC had been working great on my last laptop with Windows 7. I move to a newer and better laptop and ran DirectTV2PC Playback Advisor and everything looked good on the new Windows 7 laptop.

Installation went well and so did activation. When I started to watch a program it started for a few seconds and then I get an error message:
Unknown output connector. Supported connectors are: (1)DVI (2)HDMI (3)Japanese D terminal output (4)Component video (5)S video (6) Compositive video (7)Analog RGB.

I've tried older versions of DirecTV2PC as well as 7208 and they all get the same error message on the new laptop.

I am just trying to watch on my laptop screen. No other connections are hooked up (the same as my previous laptop and setup). No other equipment or setting changes in my house.

Any ideas?


----------



## SPACEMAKER

So I finally downloaded the D*2PC software and it says my system fails in the Video card and Screen capture. I am assuming that although I can see my playlist on my PC I am unable to watch anything.

My video card is: Integrated Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator HD

I have a feeling that is where I'm screwed.


----------



## veryoldschool

SPACEMAKER said:


> So I finally downloaded the D*2PC software and it says my system fails in the Video card and Screen capture. I am assuming that although I can see my playlist on my PC I am unable to watch anything.
> 
> My video card is: Integrated Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator HD
> 
> I have a feeling that is where I'm screwed.


The intel chip has caused problems before, so "your feeling" shouldn't be far off.


----------



## justinkwaugh

reweiss said:


> DirecTV2PC had been working great on my last laptop with Windows 7. I move to a newer and better laptop and ran DirectTV2PC Playback Advisor and everything looked good on the new Windows 7 laptop.
> 
> Installation went well and so did activation. When I started to watch a program it started for a few seconds and then I get an error message:
> Unknown output connector. Supported connectors are: (1)DVI (2)HDMI (3)Japanese D terminal output (4)Component video (5)S video (6) Compositive video (7)Analog RGB.
> 
> I've tried older versions of DirecTV2PC as well as 7208 and they all get the same error message on the new laptop.
> 
> I am just trying to watch on my laptop screen. No other connections are hooked up (the same as my previous laptop and setup). No other equipment or setting changes in my house.
> 
> Any ideas?


I bet your laptop has a displayport out instead of hdmi or vga?


----------



## mrfatboy

SPACEMAKER said:


> So I finally downloaded the D*2PC software and it says my system fails in the Video card and Screen capture. I am assuming that although I can see my playlist on my PC I am unable to watch anything.
> 
> My video card is: Integrated Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator HD
> 
> I have a feeling that is where I'm screwed.


The built in Intel chip will probably stream SD content if your lucky. . I tested it on a friends new toshiba netbook. SD worked but not Hd.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

veryoldschool said:


> The intel chip has caused problems before, so "your feeling" shouldn't be far off.





mrfatboy said:


> The built in Intel chip will probably stream SD content if your lucky. . I tested it on a friends new toshiba netbook. SD worked but not Hd.


Damn. So if I want this to work I will need an Nvidea or ATI card.

Thanks for the feedback. At least I know it's not my fault.


----------



## m4p

Quick question - when Directv2pc first came out, I installed it but never use it because I have an older computer that isn't capable according to advisor. So I thought I uninstalled it but I guess not because when my bluray player that can stream wirelessly through my network showed available media servers, Directv2pc showed up. 

I have looked at the services running on my computer and cannot find one called Directv2pc, nor can I find the program in control panel for uninstalling. 

Does anyone know what exactly the service for the media streaming is called in Windows? I'd just like to get rid of this program since I can't use it with my computer.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool

m4p said:


> Quick question - when Directv2pc first came out, I installed it but never use it because I have an older computer that isn't capable according to advisor. So I thought I uninstalled it but I guess not because when my bluray player that can stream wirelessly through my network showed available media servers, Directv2pc showed up.
> 
> I have looked at the services running on my computer and cannot find one called Directv2pc, nor can I find the program in control panel for uninstalling.
> 
> Does anyone know what exactly the service for the media streaming is called in Windows? I'd just like to get rid of this program since I can't use it with my computer.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


You should find it in the control panel:


----------



## sigma1914

m4p said:


> Quick question - when Directv2pc first came out, I installed it but never use it because I have an older computer that isn't capable according to advisor. So I thought I uninstalled it but I guess not because when my bluray player that can stream wirelessly through my network showed available media servers, Directv2pc showed up.
> 
> I have looked at the services running on my computer and cannot find one called Directv2pc, nor can I find the program in control panel for uninstalling.
> 
> Does anyone know what exactly the service for the media streaming is called in Windows? I'd just like to get rid of this program since I can't use it with my computer.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


It's not seeing DirecTV2PC on your PC, it's seeing your HRs that are on your home network. BluRay players & other streaming devices see the HRs and considers them DirecTV2pc servers.


----------



## veryoldschool

sigma1914 said:


> It's not seeing DirecTV2PC on your PC, it's seeing your HRs that are on your home network. BluRay players & other streaming devices see the HRs and considers them DirecTV2pc servers.


If the question was about these:










You can block them in the Windows media player.


----------



## m4p

sigma1914 said:


> It's not seeing DirecTV2PC on your PC, it's seeing your HRs that are on your home network. BluRay players & other streaming devices see the HRs and considers them DirecTV2pc servers.


Thank you so much! I was wondering if perhaps it might be something like this but couldn't figure it out. It was driving me nuts, especially after going through all the services in Windows and Control Panel and not finding any trace of Directv2pc. Now looking back on it, I don't think I ever even installed Directv2pc because my computer didn't meet the requirements. So it would have to be my bluray player seeing the Directv receiver.

Thanks again, Sigma 1914, I really appreciate it, and thank you Veryoldschool. I don't use Windows media player to stream to my bluray player. Instead I use either the bluray player's built in DLNA or TVMobili, so I guess there's no way to block Directv2pc. Not a problem. I just won't use it.


----------



## reweiss

justinkwaugh said:


> I bet your laptop has a displayport out instead of hdmi or vga?


Kind of. I have both a display port and a VGA output.

I just want to watch DirecTV2PC on my laptop screen. I cannot believe there isn't code to allow for this or to just ignore the "display port" when other options are available.


----------



## tbolt

reweiss said:


> Kind of. I have both a display port and a VGA output.
> 
> I just want to watch DirecTV2PC on my laptop screen. I cannot believe there isn't code to allow for this or to just ignore the "display port" when other options are available.


Go into your BIOS and disable the display port - if you can.

That might work.


----------



## cherni

justinkwaugh said:


> I have tried the new version, and it still does not allow for usage on a machine that has display port  Even when not outputting via display port (In my case, a macbook air).
> 
> I would like to make a special appeal to the developers to add support for it. I have looked through the binaries and I can see exactly where it checks for connector type, and how they are checking for HDCP and so forth. It appears to be all using standard dxva calls and it should be trivial for them to add support for it. Many laptops and graphics cards now are offering displayport (with full HDCP support of course), and in many cases display port is the only option, and it is awful that the app is unusable for such a minor reason.
> 
> If anyone is in the same situation and wants to discuss it further please feel free to PM me.


HI Justin, I'm in the same situation with my Imac with mini displayport. I would like to discuss the issue with you but cannot PM you as I'm new in the forum and not allowed. Can you please PM me?

Thanks.


----------



## espaeth

SPACEMAKER said:


> My video card is: Integrated Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator HD
> 
> I have a feeling that is where I'm screwed.


It really varies from model to model.

I've got an 17.3" (1600x900) HP G71t laptop with a Core2 Duo T6500 processor (2 cores @ 2.1GHz) and Intel GMA4500MHD integrated graphics, and DirecTV2PC stutters like crazy trying to play HD content on that laptop over either wireless-N or wired.

Meanwhile, my 11.6" (1366x768) Acer Timeline 1810T with a Core2 Duo SU7300 (2 cores @ 1.30Ghz) and the same Intel GMA4500MHD integrated graphics plays HD content smooth as silk.

Both are running Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit, both have the same video driver version number. Both have the Intel GS45 chipset, the only major difference is that the Acer uses the ultra-low voltage CPU to get 8+ hours of battery life, and has a lower default screen resolution to go with the smaller screen.

It really makes no sense.


----------



## Cheep

After using DirecTV2PC for month... er, years now? Since it first came out-- I've never had any problems since I got it set up. I have a problem now, though-- when it attempts to scan for receivers, it doesn't find my HR20-700 anymore. I get the "Receiver Selection" screen, and there are no receivers listed. I hit "Scan Again" and nothing happens. I don't think I changed anything on my HR20, and nothing in D2PC. Anyone seen this? Any ideas?


----------



## veryoldschool

Cheep said:


> After using DirecTV2PC for month... er, years now? Since it first came out-- I've never had any problems since I got it set up. I have a problem now, though-- when it attempts to scan for receivers, it doesn't find my HR20-700 anymore. I get the "Receiver Selection" screen, and there are no receivers listed. I hit "Scan Again" and nothing happens. I don't think I changed anything on my HR20, and nothing in D2PC. Anyone seen this? Any ideas?


Have you rebooted your router?
I had this once and after rebooting the receivers without any luck, it turned out to be the router.


----------



## kogent

I have a Dell Precision 390
Core2Duo 6600
4GB ram
ATI FireGL V3400
1Gbit wired ethernet connection

It is dual boot with XP 32bit & Vista 32bit

When I boot into Vista it plays audio with a black screen.

When I boot into XP it plays the video beautifully.

XP is a fairly clean install. Vista has K-lite codec pack & TVersity installed. I have the latest (as of last night) Catalyst drivers for each OS installed.

This tells me that unless there is a Vista compatibility issue it is likely a codec conflict. Reinstalling the OS is not an option. How do I go about troubleshooting the codec issue?

Update: I have uninstall klite & tversity and am still having problems

Update: When playing HD content in Vista, the player not only displays a black screen while playing audio it crashes after a few seconds. This content also plays fine in XP on the same system.


----------



## tbolt

kogent said:


> I have a Dell Precision 390
> Core2Duo 6600
> 4GB ram
> ATI FireGL V3400
> 1Gbit wired ethernet connection
> 
> It is dual boot with XP 32bit & Vista 32bit
> 
> When I boot into Vista it plays audio with a black screen.
> 
> When I boot into XP it plays the video beautifully.
> 
> XP is a fairly clean install. Vista has K-lite codec pack & TVersity installed. I have the latest (as of last night) Catalyst drivers for each OS installed.
> 
> This tells me that unless there is a Vista compatibility issue it is likely a codec conflict. Reinstalling the OS is not an option. How do I go about troubleshooting the codec issue?
> 
> Update: I have uninstall klite & tversity and am still having problems
> 
> Update: When playing HD content in Vista, the player not only displays a black screen while playing audio it crashes after a few seconds. This content also plays fine in XP on the same system.


Try re-installing the Directv2PC app from inside the Vista boot and report back.


----------



## ejjames

kogent said:


> I have a Dell Precision 390
> Core2Duo 6600
> 4GB ram
> ATI FireGL V3400
> 1Gbit wired ethernet connection
> 
> It is dual boot with XP 32bit & Vista 32bit
> 
> When I boot into Vista it plays audio with a black screen.
> 
> When I boot into XP it plays the video beautifully.
> 
> XP is a fairly clean install. Vista has K-lite codec pack & TVersity installed. I have the latest (as of last night) Catalyst drivers for each OS installed.
> 
> This tells me that unless there is a Vista compatibility issue it is likely a codec conflict. Reinstalling the OS is not an option. How do I go about troubleshooting the codec issue?
> 
> Update: I have uninstall klite & tversity and am still having problems
> 
> Update: When playing HD content in Vista, the player not only displays a black screen while playing audio it crashes after a few seconds. This content also plays fine in XP on the same system.


Run as administrator, maybe?


----------



## djt813

Just downloaded the app and installed... it's not picking up my receivers when scanning... should it be able to find them through the whole home DVR connection in the router or does it need a direct connnection to a single DVR?

Thanks for any pointers!


----------



## dennisj00

It certainly should see all your dvrs connected on your network. It sounds like you have DECA with the Cinema Connection Kit (or a deca connected to your network).

Can you ping them from the PC?


----------



## djt813

dennisj00 said:


> It certainly should see all your dvrs connected on your network. It sounds like you have DECA with the Cinema Connection Kit (or a deca connected to your network).
> 
> Can you ping them from the PC?


Yes, DECA plugged to the router. Not sure if I can ping them, as I am a bit too dumb to know how to do that...

Here is what the network is picking up:


----------



## dennisj00

Find the IP of your DVR(s) . . . Setup / Network / advanced . . . should be something like 192.168.x.x - where x.x will vary with your network and each dvr ip should be unique in the last group of digits.

Open a DOS window . . . Start / Run / CMD and at the prompt enter:

Ping 192.168.x.x . . you should see 4 responses from each.

Also, is the Allow External set in the DVR menu? Setup / Whole Home / External


----------



## djt813

dennisj00 said:


> Find the IP of your DVR(s) . . . Setup / Network / advanced . . . should be something like 192.168.x.x - where x.x will vary with your network and each dvr ip should be unique in the last group of digits.
> 
> Open a DOS window . . . Start / Run / CMD and at the prompt enter:
> 
> Ping 192.168.x.x . . you should see 4 responses from each.
> 
> Also, is the Allow External set in the DVR menu? Setup / Whole Home / External


Just checked the DVR Network Settings. Allow External was enabled, but it was blocking allow to view what I am watching and enabled for DVR list. Changed all to enabled.

Also, found that the IP address was some funky, and invalid, setting. Changing that to 192.168.1.X (setting it as a static). Subnet was missing 255 in third position, corrected. Default gateway was missing, so filled that in. Last setting is DNS, which I am not familiar with specifying on a network. Presumed I look up a value from my router settings, tried one of the DNS settings for the router's external connection with no luck - DVR couldn't connect to internet.

Then tried pinging, not surprisingly result was "Destination host unreachable".

Next step?


----------



## veryoldschool

djt813 said:


> Just checked the DVR Network Settings. Allow External was enabled, but it was blocking allow to view what I am watching and enabled for DVR list. Changed all to enabled.
> 
> Also, found that the IP address was some funky, and invalid, setting. Changing that to 192.168.1.X (setting it as a static). Subnet was missing 255 in third position, corrected. Default gateway was missing, so filled that in. Last setting is DNS, which I am not familiar with specifying on a network. Presumed I look up a value from my router settings, tried one of the DNS settings for the router's external connection with no luck - DVR couldn't connect to internet.
> 
> Then tried pinging, not surprisingly result was "Destination host unreachable".
> 
> Next step?


It sounds like your DVRs were using their internal IP [169.xxx.xxx.xxx] and the subnet of 255.255.0.0.

Now you should be able to set the DNS to your router's IP, as it will handle the requests.


----------



## dennisj00

It sounds like the DECA connected to your router - or possibly the router port - may have a problem. You might cycle the power on that DECA and reboot the router.

What lights are on the DECA?

Basically, everything on your network should have an address of 192.168.1.x - where x is unique between .2 and .254 (router is typically .1), a mask of 255.255.255.0 and gateway / dns of 192.168.1.1.

If you have a Linksys, assign the DVRs something outside the range of .100 - .150, the DHCP range.

And most importantly, the PC should be able to ping each DVR.


----------



## mganga

Like so many things in life, this would be so cool if it worked.


----------



## rahchgo

Just got my first new laptop since 2004. So, I tried DIRECTV2PC. I even found my old key but I had to get a new one for the new OS. (Windows 7 64bit Professional) I had no problems installing, but my graphics card is the Intel HD Graphics 3000. I can play SD content, but HD content plays audio but shows no video, just a green window with no error messages. 

Hoping that this new Intel HD Graphics Family is supported in future. Disappointed.


----------



## veryoldschool

rahchgo said:


> Just got my first new laptop since 2004. So, I tried DIRECTV2PC. I even found my old key but I had to get a new one for the new OS. (Windows 7 64bit Professional) I had no problems installing, but my graphics card is the Intel HD Graphics* 3000*. I can play SD content, but HD content plays audio but shows no video, just a green window with no error messages.
> 
> Hoping that this new Intel HD Graphics Family is supported in future. Disappointed.


As seems to be too common, laptops don't use the best video chips.
Seems like the Intel® GMA X4500HD should have been used.
http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/chipsets/g45/g45-overview.htm


----------



## edenkers

rahchgo said:


> Just got my first new laptop since 2004. So, I tried DIRECTV2PC. I even found my old key but I had to get a new one for the new OS. (Windows 7 64bit Professional) I had no problems installing, but my graphics card is the Intel HD Graphics 3000. I can play SD content, but HD content plays audio but shows no video, just a green window with no error messages.
> 
> Hoping that this new Intel HD Graphics Family is supported in future. Disappointed.


I find that to be odd that the newer laptops can't playback video. I have an older Acer laptop (about 2 years old) and it has an Intel GM45 Express chipset and it plays both SD and HD content fine. It has the Intel Core 2 Duo T6400 processor and 4 GB RAM and Intel WiFi Link (wireless-N).

Just curious, does your laptop have one of those i3 or i5 processors?


----------



## veryoldschool

edenkers said:


> I find that to be odd that the newer laptops can't playback video. I have an older Acer laptop (about 2 years old) and it has an Intel GM45 Express chipset and it plays both SD and HD content fine. It has the Intel Core 2 Duo T6400 processor and 4 GB RAM and Intel WiFi Link (wireless-N).
> 
> Just curious, does your laptop have one of those i3 or i5 processors?


It's not the processor [CPU] but the GPU that is the problem.
Your GM45 Express chipset is why yours works and the Intel Graphics 3000 doesn't.


----------



## dxtarl

As stated above my pc frezzes when starting playback of anything on my reciver any advise would be greatly apperciated.

Here is the saved log from playback advisor

Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ Unknown More Info 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2010 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=12, dwLibStepping=2 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 1, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=1, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=1 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 1, dwLibTotalLogicals=1 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=AuthenticAMD 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2009 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Athlon 64 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS Yes 
System Memory : 1280 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 8400 GS 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.17.12.7533 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.17.12.7533 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Analog Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Thu Jun 09 19:50:41 2011 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : DAVID-PC


----------



## rahchgo

Seems to me that a video chip that can handle HBO2Go and Netflix should work with DirecTV2PC. Is the software too demanding of the chip or is there a technical weakness is the non-supported chips?


----------



## veryoldschool

rahchgo said:


> Seems to me that a video chip that can handle HBO2Go and Netflix should work with DirecTV2PC. Is the software too demanding of the chip or is there a technical weakness is the non-supported chips?


Unlike HBO2GO & Netflix, DirecTV2PC is streaming at full bandwidth/bit-rates, so there is more decoding needed in the video chip.


----------



## mitchflorida

rahchgo said:


> Just got my first new laptop since 2004. So, I tried DIRECTV2PC. I even found my old key but I had to get a new one for the new OS. (Windows 7 64bit Professional) I had no problems installing, but my graphics card is the Intel HD Graphics 3000. I can play SD content, but HD content plays audio but shows no video, just a green window with no error messages.
> 
> Hoping that this new Intel HD Graphics Family is supported in future. Disappointed.


Try updating your drivers, maybe that could make a difference. Does the DirecTV2PC compatibility test pass or fail? If you just got a new lap top that seems inadequate already, I would probably just return it and get a slightly better model.


----------



## rahchgo

I have the current driver for my Intel HD Graphics 3000. It's interesting to note that Cyberlink (DIRECTV2PC developer) is actively bragging about its support for Intel HD Graphics in the news archive on their website. Perhaps D* isn't paying them enough to support it. Here's my report from the advisor:

DIRECTV2PC Playback AdvisorCheck ItemPC Playback Ready?Info
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @ 2.50GHzUnknownMore Info
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2494 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=42, dwLibStepping=7 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=8, 
dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 8, dwLibTotalLogicals=16 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @ 2.50GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2501 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : Intel(R) HD Graphics FamilyYes 
System Memory : 3968 MBYes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Service Pack 1Yes 
Graphics Card : Intel(R) HD Graphics FamilyUnknownMore Info
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: Intel Corporation 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family 
Screen Capture Protection : NoNoMore Info
__dwItemID=1304__ : IntelNewSCD=No 
__dwItemID=1304__ : IntelOldSCD=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPassUnknown 
Graphics card video memory : 1840 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.15.10.2321NoMore Info
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.15.10.2321 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Internal connectionYes 
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport 
AdapterUpgrade RecommendedMore Info
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: 1x1 11b/g/n Wireless LAN PCI Express Half 
Mini Card AdapterUpgrade RecommendedMore Info
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek PCIe GBE Family ControllerYes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Wed Jun 15 17:42:38 2011 
Computer : Notebook 
System Name : THINKPAD


----------



## ejjames

rahchgo said:


> I have the current driver for my Intel HD Graphics 3000. It's interesting to note that Cyberlink (DIRECTV2PC developer) is actively bragging about its support for Intel HD Graphics in the news archive on their website. Perhaps D* isn't paying them enough to support it. Here's my report from the advisor:
> 
> DIRECTV2PC Playback AdvisorCheck ItemPC Playback Ready?Info
> CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @ 2.50GHzUnknownMore Info
> __dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @
> __dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2494
> __dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=42, dwLibStepping=7
> __dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=8,
> dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0
> __dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 8, dwLibTotalLogicals=16
> __dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @ 2.50GHz
> __dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel
> __dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2501
> __dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1
> __dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=
> GPU (Hardware acceleration) : Intel(R) HD Graphics FamilyYes
> System Memory : 3968 MBYes
> Operating System : Windows 7 Service Pack 1Yes
> Graphics Card : Intel(R) HD Graphics FamilyUnknownMore Info
> __dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: Intel Corporation
> __dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
> Screen Capture Protection : NoNoMore Info
> __dwItemID=1304__ : IntelNewSCD=No
> __dwItemID=1304__ : IntelOldSCD=No
> __dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPassUnknown
> Graphics card video memory : 1840 MB
> Graphics Card Driver : 8.15.10.2321NoMore Info
> __dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.15.10.2321
> __dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes
> __dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A
> Video Connection Type : Internal connectionYes
> Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport
> AdapterUpgrade RecommendedMore Info
> Network Adapter : IEEE80211: 1x1 11b/g/n Wireless LAN PCI Express Half
> Mini Card AdapterUpgrade RecommendedMore Info
> Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek PCIe GBE Family ControllerYes
> Program version : 1.0.0.1525
> System language : 0409 ENU English English
> Time : Wed Jun 15 17:42:38 2011
> Computer : Notebook
> System Name : THINKPAD


In my experience while shopping for a new desktop or laptop, it's sets off my internal warning system when I see "intel integrated graphics". I made sure that the new desktop I bought a few weeks auho had a dedicated video card.


----------



## mitchflorida

When my receiver is downloading video on demand, I am unable to use directv2 pc on on my home computer. When the downloading is over, it goes back to normal and I can watch the dvr content on my pc.

Is this normal? any solutions to this? 

And is it true that there are not going to be any updated versions of DTV2PC?


----------



## dennisj00

No, you should be able to download VOD and watch a Directv2PC episode with no problem.

Give us a little more details about your network.

And there doesn't seem to be a future for Directv2pc upgrades.


----------



## thebigeazy

I have run the Directv2PC advisor and it tells me that my CPU is slow and my graphics card doesn't have enough memory. Where can download Directv2PC to see if it can works on my computer before I opt for a new graphics board or buying a new computer?

The DirecTV site will not allow me to get past the download advisor screen.

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

thebigeazy said:


> I have run the Directv2PC advisor and it tells me that my CPU is slow and my graphics card doesn't have enough memory. Where can download Directv2PC to see if it can works on my computer before I opt for a new graphics board or buying a new computer?
> 
> The DirecTV site will not allow me to get past the download advisor screen.
> 
> Thanks


There are two places/ways:


use the link in the first post of this thread
cancel the advisor download on the DirecTV site and fill in the name and email info.


----------



## gio12

No matter what version i run, I get the too many streams open error. Any ideas? I am Using Win7 on a iMac with parallels.


----------



## thebigeazy

Thanks, I did as you suggested and I can see the Directv menu. It runs, but I have audio and no video. Could this be from the slow video card or am I missing something?

The receiver is hard-wired into my router. I'm running Win7.


----------



## veryoldschool

thebigeazy said:


> Thanks, I did as you suggested and I can see the Directv menu. It runs, but I have audio and no video. Could this be from the slow video card or am I missing something?
> 
> The receiver is hard-wired into my router. I'm running Win7.


from this "I have run the Directv2PC advisor and it tells me that my CPU is slow and my graphics card doesn't have enough memory", the question maybe should be what these are.


----------



## thebigeazy

veryoldschool said:


> from this "I have run the Directv2PC advisor and it tells me that my CPU is slow and my graphics card doesn't have enough memory", the question maybe should be what these are.


Here is the summary.

CPU
Intel Celeron 351
Cores	1
Threads	1
Name	Intel Celeron 351
Code Name	Prescott
Package	Socket 775 LGA
Technology	90nm
Specification	Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 3.20GHz
Family	F
Extended Family	F
Model	4
Extended Model	4
Stepping	9
Revision	G1
Instructions	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, Intel 64
Virtualization	Unsupported
Hyperthreading	Not supported
Bus Speed	130.6 MHz
Rated Bus Speed	522.2 MHz
Stock Core Speed	3200 MHz
Stock Bus Speed	133 MHz
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size	16 KBytes
L1 trace cache	12 Kuops
L2 Unified Cache Size	256 KBytes
Core 0
Core Speed	3115.1 MHz
Multiplier	x 24.0
Bus Speed	130.6 MHz
Rated Bus Speed	522.2 MHz
Thread 1
APIC ID	0
-----------------------------------------------------------
RAM
Memory slots
Total memory slots	2
Used memory slots	2
Free memory slots	0
Memory
Type	DDR2
Size	2048 MBytes
Channels #	Single
DRAM Frequency	266.5 MHz
CAS# Latency (CL)	4 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)	4 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP)	4 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS)	12 clocks
Physical Memory
Memory Usage	50 %
Total Physical	1.94 GB
Available Physical	998 MB
Total Virtual	2.00 GB
Available Virtual	1.88 GB
SPD

----------------------------------------------------------
Graphics
Monitor
Name	HP S2031 on ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
Current Resolution	1600x900 pixels
Work Resolution	1600x860 pixels
State	enabled, primary, output devices support
Monitor Width	1600
Monitor Height	900
Monitor BPP	32 bits per pixel
Monitor Frequency	60 Hz
Device	\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
GPU	RC410
Device ID	1002-5A61
Subvendor	HP (103C)
Current Performance Level	Level 1
DirectX Support	9.0
DirectX Shader Model	2.0
OpenGL Support	2.0
Bios Core Clock	300.00
Bios Mem Clock	266.00
Driver	atiumdag.dll
Driver version	7.14.10.0503
ROPs	2
Shaders	Vertex 2/Pixel 2
Count of performance levels : 1
Level 0

Thanks.


----------



## CCarncross

Based on that, the message you get is correct, it is not enough to run it. Is that a laptop?


----------



## veryoldschool

thebigeazy said:


> Here is the summary.
> 
> *CPU
> Intel Celeron 351*
> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 3.20GHz
> * Hyperthreading Not supported*
> 
> Memory
> Type DDR2
> Size 2048 MBytes
> Channels # Single
> DRAM Frequency 266.5 MHz
> 
> Graphics
> 
> ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
> GPU RC410
> Device ID 1002-5A61
> Subvendor HP (103C)
> Driver atiumdag.dll
> Driver version 7.14.10.0503
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not sure about your CPU. I've used a similar Pentium, but the Celeron doesn't have the same performance. So :shrug:
You haven't listed your graphics memory.
My guess is you have one of these:
http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=UjwLTsbDOIb6sAPzmamfDw&ved=0CGUQ8wIwAA

Now if I was trying to get this to work, I might go to a local store that has video cards and a good return policy and try a card.
I think any one of these would work if the CPU isn't the problem:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...SpeTabStoreType=&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=


----------



## proxybox

Resolved!

I experienced the same behavior with my Dell laptop running Windows 7 professional. This behavior does not exist with my Dell desktop so I knew it iwasn't a firewall or port blocking issue. At first, I tried running the program in administrator mode and I thought that fixed the problem. But the next time I tried running Directv2pc that way it hung at the same message. On accident I found out that if I last opened the program in Full Screen mode successfully, the next time I opened it the program hung. On one incident, I happened to have Direct2pc opened in a Restore Down (a smaller scalled window) and I closed it down that way. The next time I opened it, the program started correctly and resumed in the same size window. I expanded the window to full screen and watched normally.

So, I tested this back and forth and found out that as long as I closed the directv2pc window in non-full screen mode, the program launched the next time successfully. I think this problem has something to do with HDCP and screen resolutions. At any rate, hopefully this fix/workaround works for others.



Leo_R said:


> Well, it worked for a while!
> 
> Yesterday, after much trial and tribulations, I finally got it activated (read post #75). I watched one HD recorded show and was happy. Today, however I'm not happy. I get the following now when I try to run the Directv2pc program, it shows the opening screen, then it displays "Directv2pc will now download and install components required to play content from your DVR" and it just hangs. It's like it's trying to do a fresh install, but realizes that this is a repeat and stops dead. I've read elsewhere to reset the satellite box. I did that, but nothing.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Should I try a reinstall? If so, does that mean a new key or reuse the old?
> 
> Leo
> 
> Update: reinstalled app and all seems OK - at least for now.


----------

